# Gas tank question



## Steven Avella (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello,,, Got a question, I just aquired a Simplicity 7117 tractor... It looks to have been sitting awhile... I removed the gas tank, cleaned out the tank, it's plastic.. But when I put gas in the tank, it does not come out the bottom hose... there seems to be a valve of some sort that will turn if I try to turn it... Is this a check valve? Is it suppose to be this way? Is the gasoline sucked past this check valve? or is it plugged? Thanks..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See item #8 on attached parts diagram. It's called a fitting, but there is a fuel screen attached. Not expensive. 
Simplicity 7117 (1691717) - Simplicity Garden Tractor Engine, Exhaust, & Drive Shaft Group (17HP) Parts Lookup with Diagrams | PartsTree










]


----------

